# How long for Super Dmz to clear the system?



## hill450 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey guys just finished 4 weeks of super dmz at 20mgs per day for a kick start. Finished Monday, how long till it is out of my system? Just curious in case i might want to have A beer sometime.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Mar 2, 2012)

How were you results? How did you enjoy your cycle?


----------



## adwal99 (Mar 2, 2012)

have a beer bro, won't hurt ya.  I'm on methadrol extreme and partied till 5am, i drank for 12 hours and i'm fine.


----------



## banker23 (Mar 2, 2012)

hill450 said:


> Hey guys just finished 4 weeks of super dmz at 20mgs per day for a kick start. Finished Monday, how long till it is out of my system? Just curious in case i might want to have A beer sometime.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
How much longer is your cycle going to go (you said this was a kick-start)? Any other orals coming up (maybe a finisher while test clears assuming you're using test at least)

I think super-dmz clears fairly quickly since they recommend starting PCT the day after last dose (versus two weeks after last dose on something like test e).


----------



## jasoncohenrn (Mar 2, 2012)

im sorry bro i been out of game for a while what is dmz


----------



## hill450 (Mar 2, 2012)

Supa Diesel G33k said:


> How were you results? How did you enjoy your cycle?


It was awesome, back pumps a little harsh at times. Gained over 30pounds so far and not much fat.



adwal99 said:


> have a beer bro, won't hurt ya.  I'm on methadrol extreme and partied till 5am, i drank for 12 hours and i'm fine.



This seems like a bad idea lol I wouldn't do that often...



banker23 said:


> How much longer is your cycle going to go (you said this was a kick-start)? Any other orals coming up (maybe a finisher while test clears assuming you're using test at least)
> 
> I think super-dmz clears fairly quickly since they recommend starting PCT the day after last dose (versus two weeks after last dose on something like test e).



Yea it was a kicker, got around a month of test e only left. I figured it would be out quick just don't want to unnecessarily harm my body.

Thanks !


----------



## banker23 (Mar 2, 2012)

hill450 said:


> It was awesome, back pumps a little harsh at times. Gained over 30pounds so far and not much fat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You might want to try adding it back in for a couple weeks after your last test injection. You have to wait for two weeks before PCT after the last test-e pin so it will help you feel like you're "on" right up until PCT.


----------



## USMC (Mar 2, 2012)

hill450 said:


> It was awesome, back pumps a little harsh at times. Gained over 30pounds so far and not much fat.
> 
> 
> 
> !


 
Is there a headscratcher smiley? 30 pounds? I just came off after 4 weeks and only gained 8 pounds. I'm a hard gainer as it is but 30 pounds seem's in a extreme stack range or a huge amount of water weight which it doesn't produce. Not calling you out, just saying maybe a typo.


----------



## GreenOx (Mar 2, 2012)

^^ just finishing 4 weeks as well, last day tomorrow, was a great first cycle for a rookie.


----------



## rage racing (Mar 2, 2012)

Starting my DMZ as a finisher to a test cycle next week. Cant wait to see how the stuff is. Gonna run it for 2weeks with the test and then continue for 2 weeks while the test clears. PCT will start the day after my last DMZ dose.


----------



## hill450 (Mar 2, 2012)

USMC said:


> Is there a headscratcher smiley? 30 pounds? I just came off after 4 weeks and only gained 8 pounds. I'm a hard gainer as it is but 30 pounds seem's in a extreme stack range or a huge amount of water weight which it doesn't produce. Not calling you out, just saying maybe a typo.



Nah man I'm not one to falsify gains. I'd been cutting with very very low carbs, like 30 grams per day. I know that seems very low and I don't recommend it because I don't feel it did what I wanted but I had the idea that carbs were the devil. I will include them next time while cutting. Next, I'm a very easy gainer, I have trouble losing fat but put on muscle pretty easily. So I went from 1500 calories daily cutting then slowly moved up to around or over 4000 calories per day over a week and a half or so when I started bulking. Those are clean calories too which is a bitch to get that many turns out if they're clean, I hate food anymore to be honest lol I feel like I eat constantly. Ummm anyway I haven't weighed in a couple days but I last weighed in at 240 or so. I started around 5 weeks ago and weighed 208 after a shitty weekend of drinking and shit food. Dropped to 205 couple days after I started. So that's 35lbs as of 4 days ago or so, like I said Idk what I am now. I've got sort of a log in the journal section if you want to check out. I feel like I gained way too damn quick, I like hobble around and hate jeans because my legs are too big for mine now. And yes my legs don't fit, my waste is fine. Yea I've got a little more stomach fat but I expected that. Hell I feel like I've got skinny jeans on, just ripped them sitting down in my girls car earlier lol anyway yea the super dmz put the weight on hard and insane pumps and really bad back, calf, and shin pumps lol yea I could hardly walk across campus. Hope this helps some man! Ill answer any questions you got


----------



## hill450 (Mar 2, 2012)

banker23 said:


> You might want to try adding it back in for a couple weeks after your last test injection. You have to wait for two weeks before PCT after the last test-e pin so it will help you feel like you're "on" right up until PCT.



Yea, a lot of people finish with it but I think ill just ride it out. I'm glad to be off it with all the pumps in the wrong places and I think it put me in a bad mood and made me real tired even with quality carbs.



rage racing said:


> Starting my DMZ as a finisher to a test cycle next week. Cant wait to see how the stuff is. Gonna run it for 2weeks with the test and then continue for 2 weeks while the test clears. PCT will start the day after my last DMZ dose.



You'll really like it. I felt like a god on it. I mean the pumps are insane and it puts the weight on quick. Just make sure and get LOTS of water and take taurine and potassium and eat quality carbs, especially in the morning. Also made me a little more vascular too I  think. Good luck man!


----------



## rage racing (Mar 2, 2012)

How much Taurine were you taking? I have some from when I was running Dbol as a kickstart to this cycle but didnt get any backpumps so I didnt use it.


----------



## hill450 (Mar 2, 2012)

I got to where I was taking like 20 grams a day but it didn't seem to matter. I didn't add in the potassium until the 4th week either which I'm sure didn't help. I may not have been drinking enough water right from the beginning either? I started taking 99mg potassium gluconate 3-4 times daily and I want to say it helped. Water is proabably most important though. Just seemed like I drank water and pissed constantly there towards the end lol do what you can from the start to prevent them.


----------



## banker23 (Mar 3, 2012)

hill450 said:


> Yea, a lot of people finish with it but I think ill just ride it out. I'm glad to be off it with all the pumps in the wrong places and I think it put me in a bad mood and made me real tired even with quality carbs.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll really like it. I felt like a god on it. I mean the pumps are insane and it puts the weight on quick. Just make sure and get LOTS of water and take taurine and potassium and eat quality carbs, especially in the morning. Also made me a little more vascular too I think. Good luck man!


 
definitely made me more vascular. I was seeing small veins pop through on my lats for crissakes and I am not a low bf guy with paper thin skin (over 20%). I shudder to think what this stuff would do if I had my bf% around 15. 

Gonna wait til I get under 15 before doing another one...thinking about a superdmz solo run for 4-6 weeks just to see what it does. I suspect it will be great since it kept me feeling great all the way through to PCT.


----------



## hill450 (Mar 3, 2012)

banker23 said:


> definitely made me more vascular. I was seeing small veins pop through on my lats for crissakes and I am not a low bf guy with paper thin skin (over 20%). I shudder to think what this stuff would do if I had my bf% around 15.
> 
> Gonna wait til I get under 15 before doing another one...thinking about a superdmz solo run for 4-6 weeks just to see what it does. I suspect it will be great since it kept me feeling great all the way through to PCT.



Yea I'm about 14-15% and I had veins showing all the damn time and hardcore in the gym. Did you run at 20mg/day or what? I read some doing 3 and 4 pills per day  . That seems like so damn much, I think I'd be irritable as shit and barely be able to walk for the pumps but I would be jacked! Lol

Only thing I regret about taking the oral kicker is that I've never taken test before and I don't know what it should feel like? I dont know if what I've felt this week is the test or remainder of the super dmz?


----------



## banker23 (Mar 3, 2012)

hill450 said:


> Yea I'm about 14-15% and I had veins showing all the damn time and hardcore in the gym. Did you run at 20mg/day or what? I read some doing 3 and 4 pills per day  . That seems like so damn much, I think I'd be irritable as shit and barely be able to walk for the pumps but I would be jacked! Lol
> 
> Only thing I regret about taking the oral kicker is that I've never taken test before and I don't know what it should feel like? I dont know if what I've felt this week is the test or remainder of the super dmz?


 
I did 2 pills a day except for like the last 4 days I did 3 (1 in the morning, 2 pre-workout) just to finish off the bottle before starting PCT.

Never experienced any painful pumps or irritability or negative sides that I can remember on it...I used it to finish my cycle however versus to kick it (I used dbol for that) so maybe the fact I had already been on test for 8 weeks helped mitigate some potential sides (along with aromasin)


----------



## hill450 (Mar 3, 2012)

banker23 said:


> I did 2 pills a day except for like the last 4 days I did 3 (1 in the morning, 2 pre-workout) just to finish off the bottle before starting PCT.
> 
> Never experienced any painful pumps or irritability or negative sides that I can remember on it...I used it to finish my cycle however versus to kick it (I used dbol for that) so maybe the fact I had already been on test for 8 weeks helped mitigate some potential sides (along with aromasin)



I'd really like to try dbol. Ill kick my next cycle with it or prop. Hopefully it wont give me any negative pump problems. I wasnt the only one, I read threads where others were experiencing irritability issues too. I'm glad to be off of it even tho it was awesome.


----------

